# Yogurt



## NCMt.Biker (May 5, 2010)

Any of you eat yogurt before a ride?


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

It's one of my staples for morning rides. And my kids suggested frozen Gogurts (yogurt in a tube) when I started endurance racing. I drop a couple in my pack and they're good even hours into the race. I don't know what the fitness experts would say about this, but it works well for me and seems a lot easier to digest that some of the processed stuff.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Not really before, should i start? :skep:


----------



## Hotrodvw (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been eating Dannon Light Yogurt, with Quaker Oats mixed in. Mmmm Yogurt is 100cal for the serving, vs. 170 for the regular stuff. You can get the bulk cases if it at Costco. The oats give the yogurt a bit more substance. This is my breakfast every morning as it is. I'm not up to speed on the nutritions of it, or the proper nutritions before a ride, but this is one of the items I eat.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Yogurt!


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

I eat it after a ride - FWIW


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Yogurt daiquiris!!!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Before every morning ride..Chobani and a coffee.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Chobani Vanilla, banana, blueberries and coconut milk in the blender....YUM! Fuel for the ride that's just good!


----------

